
26C3: How you can build an eavesdropper for a quantum cryptosystem - wglb
http://events.ccc.de/congress/2009/Fahrplan/events/3576.en.html
======
wglb
By way of
[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/12/quantum_crypto...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/12/quantum_cryptog_1.html)

